# Brushes



## naijapretty (Apr 25, 2009)

*MORE PICTURES ADDED AT THE BOTTOM OF PAGE*

Hi, I hope this is in the right place.

It's helpful sometimes to see actual pictures of brushes, so I decided to do this.








[/IMG]

*Crown brushes:* eys, small crease, random eye, concealer, lip, med. all-over eye, all-over eye2, brow, foundation (its really flat & nice), spoolie (for brows), eyeliner, large crease brush, angled cheek






[/IMG]

*Crown Brushes*: Large face, foundatn, angled cheek and bronzer






[/IMG]

*Crown brushes*: bent eyeliner (the head doesn't come to a tip like the smashbox one) angled eyeliner






[/IMG]

*japonesque*: flat eye (like the MAC 239), crease (like MAC 224) and fan brush







[/IMG]

size comparison of *BillyB brush* to *MAC* and *Adesign*. they're smaller and lighter, like pencil-light, which is great if you fly with your kit.
all in all, BillyB brushes are a good shape and size






[/IMG]

*MAC *188, *face atelier *blender (very nice), *Face Atelier *foundation (like MAC 190 and its bristles comes to a point), Art store fan brush (thin and good for applying really pigmented blush, as its not so large), MAC 136 (flat shaped powder, which gives more control in application)






[/IMG]

billy b paintbrush 12: for getting colour under the eye (like a mac 219)






[/IMG]

sephora brush, *Sonia Kashuk* all-over eye, *smashbox* crease (very nice), *sonia* *kashuk* small eye (for detail), *sephora *angled eye (also good for contouring nose), *Face atelier* angled cheek (really soft hair)






[/IMG] 

*Adesign*: foundation, angled eye, eye 1, eye 4, eye 2, pointed foundation (amazing for heavy creme foundation), pointed concealer (really nice), flat eye, angled eye, Powder (nice), cheek (lovely, because its more flat shaped rather than round shaped, which seems better to me for blush application), flat concealer

the *Adesign *brushes all have their names printed at the bottom. the hair might be synthetic, I'm not sure. If you do get a scratchy brush, sometimes that happens, don't wash it with conditioner (I did, yuck). Instead, comb it.






[/IMG]

japonesque white hair kabuki brush; its hairs are tapered, it's beautiful for applying blush and contouring






[/IMG]

compared to mac 129 and adesign cheek brush






[/IMG]

mac 192 compared to a foundation brush






[/IMG]

winsor and newton series 240, size 3: excellent powder and blending brush






[/IMG]

*Billy B brushes*: 13 (great for all-over finishing up),8 (crease brush), 4(contour and small blush), 6 (eye & detailed work like contouring nose etc), 12 ( which is a different shaped brush that works like a MAC 219)







[/IMG]

aaannnnddd.... Happy birthday to my 9-yr old mac 219: you started it!!

More pictures below


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 26, 2009)

Very useful. Thanks


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 26, 2009)

nice collection. that's a lot of brushes. thanks for sharing!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks everyone and will update this tomorrow.


----------



## Choupinette28 (May 2, 2009)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fab collection, I'm drooling over all of them! Especially the aDesgin and Japonesque brushes.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks, Japonesque brushes are amazing. A-design is really good for synthetic brushes and if you use cream-based foundation, then you seriously need to get either Billy B's foundation brush of A-design pointed foundation brush. Will be posting pics of my new Makeup Designory brushes (MUD) and comparisons btw MAC 165, 168 and crown and face atelier angled cheek brushes today


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 11, 2009)

Contour Brushes: MAC 165, Billy B paint brush 4, MAC 109. The BB paint brush has a smaller head than 109 





[/IMG]

Crease brushses: Smashbox no.15, Makeup Designory brush 800, Japonesque 232 brush, MAC 224, 222, Billy B paintbrush 8. the MUD crease brush has a smaller head that comes to a point than the 224, so it's somewhat comparable to the 226, the BB no.8 has the smallest head and is my fave for crease brush and the japonesque and 224 are exactly the same, the japonesque is cheaper and probably better made.





[/IMG]

Billy B paint brush 6 compared to MAC 217





[/IMG]


----------



## n_c (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm yeah I need all of those brushes.

Very nice


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks, I have a brush addiction in case you haven't noticed.....


----------



## Shazy (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice, now I'm hungry for a brush shopping spree...*where did I hide that credit card*


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2009)

nice brushes


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

That's a lot of brushes! Hehe. Nice collection <3


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 27, 2009)

Thnaks, everyone. Will post my MAC brushes and some others later on, stay tuned!


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 25, 2009)

Da Vinci Professional Makeup brushes, Long-handled L to R: Face no. 93450, Red sable Angled liner no.43130, Smudger no.41930, All over Eye size 10, Crease no. 4196, All over Eye size 12


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

great collection! you can never have to many brushes


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Stunning brush collection!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

